# EMERGENCY!!! CAlling All new englanders!



## All4grace (Dec 3, 2007)

I know I am not a frequent poster but we are desperate!

Java has been located! 
the "rescue he went to is www.misfithorsefarm.com
When first contacted owner of farm owner was all excited about talking to java's previous owners... very cooperative as soon has he found out Java was NOT legally signed over to him he became defensive suddenly denying it was the same horse (several witness identified him as the man who came to get Java.) 

We have a trailer and stall and money all lined up to get Java.. farm owner is now saying the horse is NOT there... adopted already... he is only 60 miles from the canadian boarder!

ANYONE with ANY information that might be helpful in us getting Java back PLEASE contact me RIGHT AWAY!! 
email [email protected]
I will be checking often and I will give out my phone number for easier contact. 

Farm is in Jefferson, MAine... I am posting on MANY forums to try and get this horse back he is NOT unwanted!

Bonnie

Thank you!


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Goodluck finding your boy, Bonnie! Sounds like you are close.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

OMG i really hope you are able to get your horse back - good luck. please keep us posted.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow, I was actually just in Maine a week ago. 
I live about 8 hours away from there. Is there anything I can do?


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Email me at [email protected]


----------

